# Wal-Mart Guns Catalog



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/if/hmp/fusion/SpecialOrderGunCatalog.pdf

Found this on line. No prices but hard to beat Wal-Mart.


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

Just call the store with the UPC provided in the catalog to get your prices
The new m77 scout by ruger is in there as well at a great price


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Exactly, it would be good to have the UPC number if you wanted to check a price and availability.



Skullkracker said:


> Just call the store with the UPC provided in the catalog to get your prices
> The new m77 scout by ruger is in there as well at a great price


----------

